# I'd like to see if many agree on the best dehydrator for making jerky



## logicalron (Dec 14, 2018)

Many years ago I owned a Excalibur Dehydrator  and it worked well for a long time but then the trays started to warp. If I remember correctly the inside got a build up of oil ( grease from meats ) that built up on the bottom and there wasn't a easy way to clean the whole unit.

I also owned a L'EQUIP 528 which I expanded to 11 trays, my memories of that dehydrator was good, I did remember that I had to rotate the trays during drying but it was very easy to do. Cleanup was much easier than the Excalibur.

I've seen a lot of good reviews on the NESCO Snackmaster Pro Food Dehydrator but having no experience myself.

My first thought is to get a dehydrator that is either dishwasher safe or has stainless steel trays. So I bought the STX International STX-DEH-1200W-XLS Dehydra Commercial Grade Stainless Steel Digital Food Dehydrator - 10 Trays - 1200 Watts - 165 Degree Fahrenheit - Jerky Safe with 15 Hour Timer. it arrived today and when I opened it I didn't like the flimsy body of the dehydrator however I liked the idea of the detachable back that had the heating element and fan. I decided to return it.

 Then I found that the same unit I believe made from the same Chinese company seems to put different brand names on the same basic units. for example,

I paid $298 before shipping and these sell for over $100 cheaper and there are no main difference between the 3 with minor exceptions.

I realize I am asking for opinions on the best dehydrator and yet it seems that I wrote my own review on dehydrators. I wasn't writing a review I was just pointing out my personal experiences so others could read them before explaining why the one they suggest is best in their minds.

Thanks for taking the time to read my post and I hope I get a lot of opinions.


----------



## WI_GameMeats (Dec 14, 2018)

My first dehydrator I owned was the Presto Dehydro, which I expanded to 12 trays.  I've made a lot of jerky on this machine and could do roughly 10lb batches of venison.  I always had to rotate the trays from top to bottom every half hour or so.  This is a cheap unit and worked well for me.  The big plus I liked about the Presto machine is that the trays were *dishwasher safe. *Storage of this unit was also easier that what I currently own (big and bulky Excalibur).

Many of my friends have great things to say about the Nesco dehydrators as well.

I now own a 9-tray Excalibur dehydrator with a timer.  This thing rocks.  Less rotating trays, because the fan is in the back and not on the bottom.  I really only dehydrate miscellaneous vegetables and jerky, and for these purposes, this thing is a beast.  I once fit 12 pounds of muscle venison jerky on this thing (wouldn't recommend on cramming that much on it).  The plastic trays do feel a bit cheap and the liners are not dishwasher safe...
https://excaliburdehydrator.com/pro...-26hr-timer-solid-door/?variant=1115164213294

Although, they do offer stainless steel replacement trays (which are a bit pricey in my opinion)...  also maybe meat would stick more to the stainless steel trays??


----------



## johnmeyer (Dec 14, 2018)

I almost bought a dehydrator when I started making jerky, but then realized that my Thermador electric oven has a convection setting, and can be set as low as 140 degrees, a perfect temperature for jerky. I've made lots of jerky in it, and have never once felt the need for a separate dehydrator. 

Also, ever since someone gave me an MES three years ago, I've used that on the front end of the jerky process. I give the jerky 2-3 hours of smoke in the MES at somewhere between 140 and 160, and then bring it inside for 4-6 hours in the 140 degree oven.


----------



## logicalron (Dec 14, 2018)

Yes I agree the MES will be my go to when making real jerky. I guess I didn't mention in my OP that I am looking for a dehydrator for making jerky with ground beef now. Those dehydrators I mentioned in my OP I have owned and tried with the exception of the one I just bought and returned. Each one of them had pros and cons and this time I didn't want to buy the "King" of dehydrators if anyone can figure who is the "King" of dehydrators........lol

Anyway, I decided to buy the 
*NESCO FD-75A, Snackmaster Pro Food Dehydrator*
and add 6 trays to have a total of 11 trays.  It gets good reviews and although I know it isn't going to last forever, it will at least last this latest craving for making ground beef jerky :)

Thanks for all your replies


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 15, 2018)

LI, My  9 tray excalibur is over 15 years old and going strong. I love it !


----------



## logicalron (Dec 15, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> LI, My  9 tray excalibur is over 15 years old and going strong. I love it !


I owned a 9 tray Excalibur and the trays warped after a while and also for jerky the grease ( Oil ) built up on the bottom and was hard to clean.  I decided to go with a Nesco, $54 so if it fails I am not out that much.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 15, 2018)

I bought a LEM 10 tray model when they changed the design about 2 years ago (I got the older style on a clearance price for $119).  Trays are dishwasher safe and like others have said with the fan and element in the back, more even heating and less tray shuffling that with some of the bottom fan units.  I usually put a piece of the commercial foil in the bottom to make cleanup easier.  I find you can put about 1 pound of sliced jerky per tray in mine.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 17, 2018)

dward51 said:


> I bought a LEM 10 tray model when they changed the design about 2 years ago (I got the older style on a clearance price for $119).  Trays are dishwasher safe and like others have said with the fan and element in the back, more even heating and less tray shuffling that with some of the bottom fan units.  I usually put a piece of the commercial foil in the bottom to make cleanup easier.  I find you can put about 1 pound of sliced jerky per tray in mine.



I was under the impression that for jerky you should have something like 160° temps capability.
I notice that the lem 10 tray stainless steel models both are under 160° for high temps.

Stainless steel
• 12 hour timer
• Adjustable thermostat 90 -150 degrees
• Available with 10 chrome plated iron trays 16" x 14 1/2"
• Hole size approx. 3/4"
• 800 watt heating element
• Rear mounted fan
• Overall Dimensions: 18.25" D x 17" W x 16.75" H (17 1/4" to the top of the handles)
• 110 volt
That's the specs  on one..
The other shows


770-watt heating element
Thermostat adjustable from 90°F to 155°F (32°C to 68°C)
3 customizable temperature presets
Includes 10 trays with 1/4” holes
16 sq. feet of drying area
Includes drip tray for easy clean-up
5 year manufacturer warranty
ETL Certified

Brand: LEM.
The plastic one called the (mighty bite)....

People all are saying it breaks easy.


Digital 30-hour timer with automatic shut off
Thermostat adjusts from 95 degrees F to 155 degrees F (35 degrees C to 68 degrees C)
Square trays (15" by 15") allow for 4-way rotation and over 15 sq. ft. of drying space
Trays have 1/2 inch holes
Powerful 800 watt heating element and rear-mounted fan for uniform drying
Clear, interchangeable doors allows for faster drying time and visibility
Large drip tray for easy clean-up
60" cord
Food grade plastic housing with rigid aluminum reinforced corners for extended life.
Most of the dehydrator reviews I see complain about the temps not reaching 160° on a bunch of dehydrators that have 160-165° upper limits.. like all of the cabella/bass pro models..  I'm thinking I would start with one that can go at least a claimed 165 and try for one that can do 170°.  Just my .2¢


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 17, 2018)

Using a calibrated thermometer, you need to monitor the air temperature of the dehydrator. Pre-heating the dehydrator to 145 degree F for 15-30 minutes is essential. Well dehydrated jerky is leathery and brittle but won’t snap. The dehydrating temperature for jerky ranges from 160 to 165 degree F.

Item

Temperature

Dehydrating Time

Meat and Poultry Jerky

160-165 degree F

4-6 hours

Fish Jerky

160-165 degree F

12-14 hours

I cure my jerky a day or 2. I do it in the smoker and oven at about 160-170° most of the time it's drying. Not sure what internal temp the meat reaches. Probably close to 155 by finished  time.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 17, 2018)

I have a Presto Dehydro with Timer and Temp to 165°. (But mine hits 173°)
Today it finished up my Christmas Jerky run of Pork Loin jerky.
4 1/2 lb marathon. It was a gift last Christmas.
Makes mighty fine Jerky at a really reasonable price.
I got the mats for all levels, and the fruit rollup trays, too.
I keep a fruit roll-up tray in the bottom and it catches any drips.
Everything washes up easy, and is also dishwasher safe. But I prefer to hand wash.
I've used Ovens, and smokers, but the Dehydro is the best for me.
I'm happy at ~4 hours currently.
After a year of pretty steady use, it's going strong.
Bottom line: I buy another one if this one crapped out.


----------



## WI_GameMeats (Dec 18, 2018)

SonnyE
 I totally agree that the Dehydro is a solid dehydrator (with 12 trays I doubt the top gets close to 160° though), and to be honest I wouldn't have changed dehydrators if I didn't receive the 9-tray Excalibur as a gift.



 logicalron
 Even with one year of use on my 9-tray excalibur I've noticed slight warping on the plastic mats (not the black trays), cleaning is more difficult as well.  It's not hard to place a layer of parchment paper on the bottom of the dehydrator to catch the drippings.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 18, 2018)

WI_GameMeats said:


> SonnyE
> I totally agree that the Dehydro is a solid dehydrator (with 12 trays I doubt the top gets close to 160° though), and to be honest I wouldn't have changed dehydrators if I didn't receive the 9-tray Excalibur as a gift.



I only have the OEM 6 trays, but got the mats and Fruit trays to do the six levels. So no clue about what 12 trays would do, but I think your idea makes sense. My Dehydro hits the 173° on the middle and top racks empty. Add meat, and no doubt that high mark would drop due to the moisture being expelled to some degree. (Evaporative cooling (?)
To my way of thinking, if it should miss the temperature mark, the Cure #1 will span the zone.
I personally am not afraid of Cure #1. But I am suspect the USDA isn't quite up to snuff.


----------



## logicalron (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks again for all your suggestions, as stated above I decided to buy the NESCO FD-75A, Snackmaster Pro Food Dehydrator with 6 addition trays.  I got it this week and have a 12 lb batch marinading in the fridge right now.

My plans are to start drying it tonight and I will let everyone know how things go when it's done. I'm sure it will be close to the Dehydro as they are built alike with the exception of the Dehydro having the fan and heating element on the bottom and the Nesco FD-75A having the  everything on the top. Not sure how adding 6 more trays tot he 5 that cam with it but it says you can go to 11 trays without rotating them. As we all know they all say you don't have to rotate trays now a days but you still do.......lol


On my next reply I should have about 6 lbs of jerky :) has anyone figured out how to seal jerky in vacuum sealed bags without a sharp piece piercing a whole in a bag making the vacuum seal having a small hole in it to make the seal fail and end up with a sealed bag not vacuumed??


----------



## logicalron (Dec 18, 2018)

Thanks Holly,

That one looks just like the NESCO I bought with the exception of the digital display. I didn't spend a lot on this Nesco 75A so if it doesn't last, I have a bunch of good suggestions in this thread to fall back on.

Will be making my first batch tonight with this setup, I bought the LEM jerky canon with an extra barrel, I like the way they are built, so much better than the plastic guns.  wish me luck, I'll report back when I am done. !

Thanks again for all the replies


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 18, 2018)

logicalron said:


> On my next reply I should have about 6 lbs of jerky :) has anyone figured out how to seal jerky in vacuum sealed bags without a sharp piece piercing a whole in a bag making the vacuum seal having a small hole in it to make the seal fail and end up with a sealed bag not vacuumed??



Actually, Yes. I take/took the portion (0unce) and wrapped it in a piece of paper towel and successfully stopped the poky throughies. Not 100%, but a whole lot better.
But anymore, it honestly just does not last long enough to worry about it.

Also, I'm thinking about just having the pork loin shipped directly to me. Save gas and time.
_____________________________________

After a while, and many pounds of ground beast, I came to the conclusion I preferred whole muscle meat. And I have a recipe and method for Pork Loin I like a lot.
So mostly, I make Jerky for me, myself, and I. But my 5 YO Grand Daughter has taken a liking to it if she has a glass of water...


----------



## hondabbq (Dec 18, 2018)

I have a Cabelas branded dehydrator. I didn't want to spend the big money on an Excalibur not knowing if I was going to like the process and stick with it.
It was on sale and I had a $75 credit I won in a golf tournament. I spent a total of $120.
It has 12 trays and it works fine for me and my usage.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 21, 2018)

The thought of "Best" anything is highly subjective.
Best how? Best for who?
Best is what makes one happy, does the job you were hoping to get done, and appeals to you and your pocketbook.
Mine hit's those marks for me. I was looking at Dehydrators this time last year.
Then I unwrapped one in our Christmas Lottery where we draw two names, and spend $50 on each. I think Danny probably went a tad overboard on my Dehydro. But it was perfect _for me_. Beyond "best". 
But it: 1. Made me happy. 2. Does everything I hoped it would. 3. As a gift, it really appealed to my pocketbook.
I sure can't complain none.


----------



## Stick-man (Dec 24, 2018)

I have the largest Cabela's, with 28 trays. It works great. I can't wait to move and have my toy barn kitchen, and buy a few more of them. I don't get a lot of free time. So, I start out with 100lbs of meat. I would like to start with at least 200lbs or more. Yeah, I have a big family and a lot of friends that love my jerky.


----------

